# General Maxi-Lathe 25-100



## Zuki

Thanks for the review. Here in Canada we cannot easily get access (I can't anyway) to many of the tools available in the US. However . . . General is available up here.


----------



## Splinters

Hi Chris… Thanks for the review…I only recently purchased the 25-200 and can't wait to play with it. Have been so busy working on other orders in my shop and not had time to do more than build a bench for it and turn it on to make sure it ran. It came highly recommended by a woodturner at a Woodcraft store (and it was on sale) I happened to pass by on a recent trip to and from Seattle. It seems to be a very solid machine and I will post a review once I get the chance to use it.


----------



## SeaQuest

I am new to turning and took a couple courses at Lee Valley Tools where this is the lathe they use for training. I purchased the General Maxi Lathe based on the instructors recommendation and have been extremely happy with it. I've been doing pens, small bowls (up to 10") as well as spindles and parts for other woodworking projects. I am very pleased with the General Maxi Lathe.


----------

